# 3-Tand



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

So, I'm looking to get a new 8wt reel for the salt and I'm really interested in the 3-Tand TX-80. I'm just wondering if anybody has any experience with this reel or any of their other lines? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't have one, but there's some pretty interesting discussion about them here

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/3-tand-customer-service-wow.40842/#post-321541

apparently the owner used to be the chief designer for Van Staal


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the link. I guess I didn't search hard enough. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

